# What to do in Michigan in the Winter.



## mantaray06 (Apr 13, 2011)

In the cold Michigan winter you have a lot of time on your hands. This past winter I took on the project of building my wife her own custom cruiser. The problem we were faced with was the fact that she could barely touch the ground on her 26” Schwinn cruiser, so we went to a 24” Breeze.
Solution: Update a ’66 Breeze, change the wheels, hubs, re-chrome everything and add some blue metal flake powder  coat. She named it “Smurfette”.


----------

